

PaperBack: Back up your code to paper (seriously) - jcwentz
http://www.ollydbg.de/Paperbak/index.html

======
nickb
Has anyone printed it (I think you need Windows)? I'd love to see what it
looks like.. I'm wondering what kind of a coding scheme it uses. I've seen one
scheme that was created by some company few years back and you could restore
it even if you teared off a corner of the page. It had enough redundancy to
fix the loss of data.

~~~
joshwa
from: <http://programming.reddit.com/info/5zikd/comments/>

<http://a1k0n.net/temp/paperback_sample.png>

a more robust implementation:

<http://ronja.twibright.com/optar/>

~~~
nickb
Thanks!

------
DeathCrab
"Seriously"? It says "joke" at the top of the page.

~~~
benhoyt
I haven't run the .exe, but the source code looks pretty non-jokish to me.

~~~
DeathCrab
Like the guy says, just because it works doesn't mean it's not a joke.

More telling, there's absolutely no data on reliability presented. If it was
meant to seriously be used, that would be the first thing you'd want.

